# Wild camping in Cabo de Gata



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

Has anyone got any advice on where to stay in a MH for free in Cabo de Gata or nearby - and not get disturbed by police (and where we don't disturb anyone else either). Heading there after Easter. Thanks.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

There are motorhomes parked in the market carpark to the left of the village plus if you go up towards the lighthouse there is another area at La Fabriquila . We stayed all winter in the campsite at Cabo and had friends stay in the carpark all winter just booking in onsite on occasions .


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

San Jose was fine last autumn (and it has a sanamiento to empty the toilet) but I haven´t been there since.
Someone told me recently that the police had moved people on from Agua Anarga.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Cabo de Gata*

Sorry to jump onto the thread but can you access the site with a large unit and a Smart trailer,passing in a couple of weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*looking at Cabo out off my window now*

If you want an ACSI campsite nearby in Almeria try where we are now. Easy bus into town and a bay to yourself. packed now as its Easter but will empty next week






sue and andrew


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cabo de Gata*



Littlebt said:


> Sorry to jump onto the thread but can you access the site with a large unit and a Smart trailer,passing in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks.


The site at Cabo De Gata now has dedicated super pitches with all services for larger units


----------



## LindaandNicole (Aug 4, 2012)

*Wild camping gabo de gata*

We stayed over on some unused Tarmac next to the market place last week & there were several other vans there, no-one was moved on & the locals were pleased to have the custom! GPS N36°46.729 W2°14.575. Lovely place, safe, spacious, ramp access to promenade & beach, a few quiet cafés and bars.


----------



## pedro89 (10 mo ago)

*El Cabo de Gata wild camping*

To all the Motorhomes that use the rough ground next to the market square. Please DO NOT empty your toilets in the
sea, on the natural park or even down the street storm drains. We watched this Sunday, a man empty his toilet in the
street drain, at the entrance to the village school. Also filling your tanks with the tap water on the Paseo, to wash all your
cloths. Use the beach showers using shower gel and shampoo, as this goes directly into the sea.
There is a camper stop only 3 kilometres from this spot. Have some care for our village. We pay water rates and sewage
charges. Thank you.

El Cabo De Gata


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Littlebt said:


> Sorry to jump onto the thread but can you access the site with a large unit and a Smart trailer,passing in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks.


I seem to remember that there was a very narrow road to the campsite......fine if nothing coming the other way. But a great site once you get there.
Like some other sites they could do with a a "leave by 12 and arrive after 2" which would help create a one way system.

As for those poor people desperately looking for stuff for free I can only echo @pedro89
And ask what you would think if motorhomes started to park on that "little piece of empty land "at the end of your street in UK.


----------

